# General > Reunions >  Dounreay apprentice reunion intake year 1981

## dara.barnes@yahoo.co.uk

Hi 
I am trying to arrange a re-union for Dounreay apprentices that started their time 19/08/81, the re-union will be held on the 21st August 2010 at a venue in Thurso to be decided.
 If any one that was part of this intake would like to attend then make contact with myself via the following E-mail address dara.barnes@yahoo.co.uk

Dave Barnes

----------


## greavess

Dave

Wasn't eligible for 1981 reunion(just as well as I only saw your post today when looking up Dounreay Apprentice Reunion on Google),didn't start until 1985.Interested in how you got on as been thinking of something similar for our intake.Missed the boat on 25yr anniversary of intake ,but will have plenty time to prepare for finishing ?

Steve Greaves (Instrument Apprentice 1985 -1989)

----------

